# My Lovely MINI COOPER-S ---POST YOUR MINI COOPER PICTURES



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

- - - ((( Post pictures of your MINI COOPER ))) - - -

All Mini Cooper owners unite here 

Here's the link to my MINI COOPER page: http://www.jimmy540i.com/minicoopers.htm

Here are some good pictures:









































































Here's a dumb picture of myself with the Cooper-S:










Cheers! :bigpimp:


----------

